# [QCAD] Tutoriel

## px

Si jamais vous cherchez un tutoriel pour QCAD je viens de tomber la dessus: 

http://www.linuxfocus.org/Francais/January2002/article132.shtml

on ne sait jamais, ca peut toujours servir

----------

## ghoti

Hop : bookmarké !  :Very Happy: 

Merci !

----------

## DuF

Même si il est un peu vieux il a au moins le mérite d'être un français... et pour les premiers pas il n'y a rien de mieux !

----------

## yuk159

Il y a aussi celui la : http://www.linuxgraphic.org/section2d/qcad/index.html

----------

## rom

Très bon tut. 

Au risque de me faire forker :

Il existe un autre CAD gratuit (dans une version limitée) pour linux. Il permet de faire de la 3D c'est cycas:

http://www.cycas.de/

Il y a aussi octree, très allèchant, qui est en développement depuis un moment et que je ne suis pas arrivé à faire marcher (il plante).

La licence autorise une utilisation gratuite mais il faut s'enregister pour avoir une clef.

http://www.octree.de/

Le seul CAD en GPL que je connaisse reste QCAD, en connaissez-vous d'autres?

----------

## yuk159

Pas a ma connaissance non.

Perso j'avais teste cycas mais le fait que ce ne soit pas GPL ma fait faire machine arriere  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *rom wrote:*   

>  en connaissez-vous d'autres?

 

Sur "viande fraîche", on trouve un peu de tout ...

----------

